# Crocodile Farm in France



## boomslang40 (Nov 4, 2006)

I know the term crocodile farm conjures up horrible images of ten thousands crocodiles sitting on top of each other in a filthy puddle in thailand waiting to be skinned, but his place looks pretty awesome!

It's in pierrelatte in france, not far from Nimes, or Marseille, kinda between them actually close to Montelimar for anyone who knows the region. Its a visitors centre for crocodile conservation rather than skin and meat, and they've also got 10 or so aldabra's! 

I'm going camping about 15 miles away in summer, so if i manage to convince my mates to hike there with me, I'll take lots of pics for you all! 

Also if you look on the homepage, you can click on that moving 360 imagine, and then move look at a larger 360 photo of all the enclosures! looks pretty nice! Apparently have ghavials in a man made river!

Enjoi!

Crocodile Farm - La Ferme aux Crocodiles - all about the crocodiles at the Farm in Pierrelatte - South of France

Crocs Rule!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

wow cool im goin to france this year i thibk so this will definitley be the biggest attraction for me blimey they have 13 species there that sounds ace:grin1:


----------



## boomslang40 (Nov 4, 2006)

pretty awesome huh!
look like pretty nice living conditions too!:no1:


----------

